# contemporary garden bench you can actually sit on !



## catface (6 May 2008)

Hello all,
I came across this garden bench a while back, reputedly very comfortable, though at the top end of the market (I think they're about 5K at present).

The construction is unusual as you can see (link below). What do you think ?

http://www.gazeburvill.com/cgi-bin/coll ... ails.pl?10

I'd be interested to know how the top rail across the back and arms was produced : steam bend a piece first then cnc router, or router & jig perhaps ?

Regards , Catface.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 May 2008)

That is an interesting bench. Unfortunately there's not enough detail in the images but I wouldn't be surprised if that top rail is made out of a bunch of solid pieces of timber. A bandsaw would make fairly quick work of the profile and then cut into wedge shaped bits to fit.


----------



## wizer (6 May 2008)

I think you're right Dave. It's lots of arcs joined together. 







Not sure how it would hold up outside. Looks like it's intended for inside use.


----------



## beech1948 (6 May 2008)

Hi,
Just a guess but looking at the images blown up to 450% of normal there seems to be two levels of suport to the back. Obviously joined to rear legs with M&T.

About mid back there is a piece which looks to be about triangular but follows the curve shape of the back on the hypotenuse. So this could be from three pieces..if the raw wood was wide enough and thick enough to accomodate the curved arms and the straight back.

The top piece is very indistinct but seems to have a wide board maybe 4-5 inches deep by 2 to 2.5 inches ( just estimating and guesing) under the segments. And a rear rail shows at the back under the back slats. Again could be three piece rear top rail. From front leg to rear side leg + M&T straight along the back into rear leg + M&T and then a curved piece for the second arm.

What the tops are doing is any bodies guess. They seem to rest on the back slats and also on the back rail. Are they solid or made from 3 pieces or just segments added for decoration. How are they jointed and attached. They are a bit thick and heavy for decoration though.

Very interesting chair. A real making problem as well. Are you going to have a go then.

regards
Alan


----------



## catface (6 May 2008)

thanks for the input folks. I was shown a picture of the bench first in a catalogue - a friend of mine sat on one a while back on holiday somewhere & was looking at getting one, but decided (rightly or wrongly) that the price was more than they were willing to pay. But it is an unusual & functional design, & if the chance arises i'll probably go & look at one somewhere. I'm not intending at present to make one, justs trying to understand the construction detail & methods. I might email the makers - they may or may not consider their design & production methods to be "trade secrets". 

There doesn't seem to be much high end garden bench work about ; its mostly cheap imports (£150 to 300, and god only knows what they pay the guys who actually make the things). 

Regards, Catface


----------

